# hi all



## seamouse (Oct 18, 2014)

ex cable tv and sat tv installer in the uk, moving to Greece next year.

thought i would have a read up on costs, all the info i need before the move.

Hope not breaking rules with the following:

will (pending few things) be setting up my own business out there for the install in the way of motor dishes for sky uk and of course for other services as well.

At present i sell sat boxes and IPTV boxes from home and also do third party work for BT and Virgin. ( moving points ect as cheaper then them)

any import from members who have set up businesses there


----------

